# Weekly Competition 2013-17



## Mike Hughey (Apr 23, 2013)

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please *use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com!* (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Odder if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 30 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection.
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.

*2x2x2*
*1. *R U' F U2 R F' R2 U
*2. *F U2 F' U F' R2 U2 R'
*3. *U F' R2 U' R F' U2 F' U2
*4. *R' F' U2 F' U2 F2 R2 U' F'
*5. *R U2 F2 R2 U' F' U2 R2

*3x3x3*
*1. *D' B R2 F D L D' L' B2 U D2 L2 D2 B R2 U2 F2 B U2 F B
*2. *R2 F2 R' D2 B' D B U F2 R' B R2 F' U2 B' L2 F' R2 B' L2 U2
*3. *R2 D2 L U D2 B D2 R L' U F' D2 R2 B2 U2 F' L2 U2 D2 F
*4. *D2 L F2 D2 R2 D2 L2 R' D2 B2 F2 D L R2 U2 F' L2 F L' D2
*5. *B D F2 R' B D' L D F L' U B2 D2 F2 B2 D L2 B2 U' B2 U

*4x4x4*
*1. *L2 Rw Uw2 L2 Rw B' U L2 B2 Rw B Rw R' Uw' B F D' Rw2 F2 D2 L2 B' L2 D' Fw U L' R' Uw2 B Fw2 L' R D' U' Fw2 F' L2 D2 B
*2. *R' B Fw2 L' D Uw' U' Fw' D2 Uw2 L R Uw2 Rw2 B2 R2 Uw2 F' U' Fw' F' D Rw' R F' U' F2 Uw U B L2 B2 U' L F2 Rw' R' B' Fw Uw'
*3. *D' U' B' Rw Uw2 U Fw F Rw2 Fw2 Rw2 D2 Rw2 R2 Fw2 D' Uw2 Fw2 U B' Rw' F' L2 R2 Uw2 U' Rw' D2 R2 B2 R' Fw F U B2 Uw U2 F L U2
*4. *B Fw' F L2 F' Rw2 Fw D' B2 F Uw' B2 Uw B2 Fw2 F R' Uw' L R D L2 U' B2 D Rw' U' Rw2 B L' R D U2 Rw D Rw2 Fw2 F' D' Rw'
*5. *Rw R B2 Fw2 F D' Fw' F2 U L' Rw2 Fw' Rw' B Fw F' L Rw Fw D' Uw2 B' D Uw' U' B Fw2 L' D2 Uw Rw2 U2 Fw' Rw R2 B F2 D' L2 R'

*5x5x5*
*1. *Rw Dw B2 Uw B Bw' Fw2 F' D2 Dw2 Fw2 Dw2 Fw L' D2 Uw2 L' Rw2 R2 D2 L2 Bw2 Dw' U2 F D U' Lw' Uw' R B D' Dw F2 D Dw2 B2 F' R2 D2 R2 Dw U Rw B2 U' L' R B Dw2 Rw Fw' Rw D' Rw' Bw Dw B2 F2 Dw
*2. *D2 Bw D Uw L2 F2 Lw' B Fw' L' Fw R U Lw2 Rw' R' D' B2 Uw2 Lw2 F' D2 Dw Bw Lw' F Lw Dw U2 L Fw' Rw B2 F Rw' D L' Lw Uw' B2 F L' D R2 B2 Fw' F U' B R2 Fw' Rw2 R' Dw2 Bw D' Uw' L' F' Lw'
*3. *Fw2 Lw' Bw Dw Uw2 Bw D' Uw2 U' L' R Bw U' Lw Rw D2 Lw2 D' B2 Fw2 Lw' Fw' R' U' Bw R2 Fw' R Uw' B Uw2 F Uw U' Rw' R' Bw L2 Rw2 Fw' Uw2 R2 D' F2 Uw' L R' B2 R2 B Bw Fw' L D Dw Bw D' B Fw D2
*4. *Dw2 B Bw2 U Fw Lw' U' Lw' Rw U Lw2 F2 R2 Dw' B2 L Bw2 Fw2 F2 R F' L2 D2 B2 D' Dw U2 F L' Bw2 Uw' Bw' Uw R D Uw B2 Bw' Fw2 Rw Bw2 Uw' Fw F L Lw2 R B2 Fw' Rw2 B' U' Rw Bw Uw L2 R2 Uw2 Rw2 D'
*5. *B F2 U B L' Lw' B' U Lw Fw' Dw2 Uw Rw F L2 U Bw' Fw Rw' Bw2 Lw' R2 Uw' Lw' R' U L' R' B2 Uw2 R2 Dw R Bw2 Fw U2 Lw2 Rw' R' U Bw2 R' Bw' F U F L' Uw L2 U L2 Dw Uw' U Bw2 Rw2 Fw2 Uw L' Rw'

*6x6x6*
*1. *L' F' L 2D' 2L' R' D' 2U2 2R 3U 2L 2R B F' D L2 U 2B' 2L2 R 2U2 L' 2R R2 2U U2 F 2U2 2R2 2B2 2R' D2 B 2R2 2B 2U 3F2 3R 3F 2R' 3U2 2U2 2R' D 2D' 3U' 2U2 U 3F 3R 2R' F2 2D F2 U' 3R2 3F2 D2 2F' F2 2D2 L' 3F2 2L2 3R' 2D 3U' 3F D' R'
*2. *2L2 U2 F2 U' 2F2 3R2 R2 D' 2D B' 2D U 3F 2U L' 3R2 2U' U L' R' U' B2 2B' 2F2 F D 2U' L 2B 3U2 L2 3R' 2B 2R 2B 3F2 2F 2U 2L2 3F F D 2B 2L' R' 3U2 2F U2 2L' 2B 2L2 3U B' 2D2 U' F 2D2 B' 2D' 3U 2U2 2B' 3F2 D2 3U 3F 3U' R' 2F' L2
*3. *2F L2 2B2 3F' 2R2 R' 3F2 2F L2 R B' 2U2 B 2F L2 2L2 2R2 R2 D' 2D2 3U 2U2 F 3R2 2R' R' 2D' 3R' 2B 3F' U2 B' 3U F 3R' 2D' 3U' U B2 2L 2R U2 R 2B2 2R' D2 U2 3F 3U2 L R2 F' R2 F2 2U2 B2 2B 2L' D 2U L' 2U 3R' 3F2 2F2 R 2F 2L 2R2 2U2
*4. *2L2 F' 3R2 2D2 3U' 2B' 2R 2B2 L 2R' B 3U2 2L' 2D2 2R 3U 2L2 D2 2U2 U' R' D2 3U 2L 2R2 B' F2 L' 2L2 2B 3R 2B2 D' 2U' L 3U 2F2 L2 2D' 2U' 2R2 B 2U 3R R' B' 2F 2U 3R 2U 2R B2 2F 2L D 2D 3F2 3U2 L2 3R' 2F' 3R2 B 3U' 2B2 L R2 D L2 D2
*5. *L2 2R2 3F D2 F' 2R 2D' 3R2 R2 B2 2B 2D' L' 2R2 D2 3F2 R 2B 3U' U2 2L' U 3F' D2 3U' 2B2 U' 2B 2R2 B2 U2 2B' 2F' F2 2L' 2R2 B' 3R2 B2 2F' R D B 2F F2 2U' L 2F' F R2 D 3F2 L' 2L2 2B2 2L2 3F2 F' 3U F2 2U 2F' 2U 2F' L2 2L2 3F2 D' 2L2 2B'

*7x7x7*
*1. *3F2 2D2 3U' 2R2 D F' U2 L 3F' 2R' D2 2D2 3F F' U2 2B' R F' L' 3L2 3R' 2F2 D' F' 2U2 L' R2 3F' F 2R2 R' 2D 2L' 3L' 2F' 2R F' L' R' 2D2 3D' 2L' 2U2 3B' 3D2 2L B U2 3B 3D' 2U' L' 3B2 3L2 2R R 3F D' 2L' R2 2B' 3B 3F2 F' D 3D 2F2 R2 2F2 2L 2B 3F' U2 2B2 R2 U2 3B' 3F' L' 2R B2 2R 3D 2L2 3B' 2L2 2D2 R2 2D' 3F2 F' 3D2 U R' 3B2 F' 2D' U' 3F2 U'
*2. *2B' 3L2 3U2 F' U2 3F2 3L2 U' 2R2 R2 3D F 2U 3L' R' 3F' 2F2 L2 R B D2 2R' 2B' 3B' 3F 3L 2R' B2 3L2 3B2 2R2 B2 2F' 2L2 2R2 U' L 3L' B' 2U' 3L2 D2 2F F2 2R B' 3B 2R 2F' D2 L 2L 3D' U' 3L 3F2 F L' 2F U2 F L2 B' 3F 3R2 2B' F' L2 2D' 2B' 2L' 3R B' D 3D' 3U 3L2 3D 3B' F' 3U 3R2 R' 2D' 3R U 3L2 R 3D B D2 R2 2U 3R 3B' 2D2 3U 2U 2B' 3F
*3. *2B2 3B' F 2R2 2F 2L2 3D 2R 2F2 3D' R 2U L2 2U 2R2 R2 2U U' 3B U2 3B2 3F' 2L2 3R' U2 3L 2R' B' 3U' U' 3R2 2R B2 3F2 2F2 F D 3R' 3U 2B' 3B L2 F' R' 2D2 2B 2L2 3R' D2 2D2 3R2 R' U 3F L' 2R' D' 2D 3D' 3U U2 2B2 2L' 2R U2 3R2 3U' 3R2 3U' U' 2L' 3L B' 3F' F2 D' 3U F2 2D2 U2 3B' 2R' 2D B 2D' 2L 3R2 3D B2 2F 3U2 2R 2D' 3U2 R B 2B' 3B' 3F' D
*4. *3L2 D2 U' 2L' 2B 2F' 3L D' 2B' 3F F2 L 2L2 B' L2 2R' D B2 2D2 2B' F 2L2 2U' 2L' 3L 2D 2L2 R 3D' 3U2 3R2 2R 3D' 3F' 2D2 3L R2 2D' B' D 3U2 2R' 3U2 B' 2F R' 2B2 F L' 2U' 2L 3D' L2 3L' R2 B' 2R' 3B 2R 2D B2 3U2 3L' R F D' 2B' R 3D2 2B2 U' F' 2U' 3B 2U 2B2 L 2U' 2R' 2D2 2L2 B2 2R' 2D2 U' 2F' 3R2 2U 2L2 3L 2R B 3B2 2F 3L2 3B 3F L' R2 B'
*5. *2U2 U 3L 2F' 2L D 3U' B 2B' 3B 3F' 2U 3L' 2B' D' 3D' B 3F D2 2U2 3B2 3U2 3L' B 3R2 D' R' B D' 3R' 2U L2 2L2 3L' 3R 2B2 3R 3D2 L2 3L' F2 3U 2R 2D2 B' 2B' U 2L 2B 3F' 2F 2L U B 2B 2L F U' R2 3B2 2F 2U U2 2B2 3F 2F L' 3D B' 2B L' 2L 3L2 3R U' 2L' B' 3F 3L' 3B2 3D' 3B 2U 3R' 2D2 U' 2L 3R2 D 3U2 3L' D' 3F 3R2 3D' 3U2 3F 2D 3U 2F'

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *U F' R2 F R U2 F' R U
*2. *R2 U R' F2 U F' R U F2
*3. *U' R' F U' F2 U' F2 U F2 U'

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *U2 F' L2 F D2 L2 B' F' L2 D2 F L' U B F' D2 B' D' L2 B' F
*2. *R2 B2 D2 F2 L F2 R2 D2 B2 D2 L B' U2 B L2 U' L D' R2 F L'
*3. *R2 D R2 D' R2 U2 L2 U2 R2 F2 U' B' L2 D B R F' U L' B2 F'

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *Rw R' U2 B2 Fw' D U F D2 Uw B' R2 Uw U Rw' B2 R2 B F R' B D L2 R2 U' R2 F' U' Rw2 D2 Uw' R F2 Rw2 B D U2 L' Rw F'
*2. *Fw2 L F U' F R' Fw D' Fw F' Rw' R Uw L D2 Uw2 B2 R B Rw2 R2 D2 F' D B2 Uw Rw' F2 L Fw Rw Fw L' U F2 U2 Fw U2 L2 R2
*3. *Rw' B2 Fw2 F Uw' Fw' Rw2 F' L' B2 Rw2 D Uw' F' R2 B' Rw2 Fw2 Rw R2 F' D' Uw L D2 U2 B D' Uw' L Uw' L' R' D2 F2 Uw' L2 Rw B Rw'

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *Lw' Fw2 U B2 L Uw' U L R' F L' Rw' R Bw2 Lw' D Dw' Lw Rw2 R2 D2 Dw' Lw2 Dw B2 F2 Lw' Rw Dw2 Rw2 B Fw2 Rw2 R2 Uw2 U Lw' R Uw' L' Dw2 Uw B' D Dw2 Fw' F D' Dw Lw2 D' Bw' U2 B Fw' Lw B' Bw F2 R2
*2. *Fw R' D' R D L' B Bw Fw' F2 Uw' Lw2 Uw Lw2 B2 Lw2 Rw' F L Rw' Dw' Uw L2 B2 R2 Uw Bw2 L2 R2 Fw2 D2 Uw2 L Lw U' L2 D Bw2 D' Fw2 F2 L' Rw Dw' Uw2 B' F L Dw Bw2 Fw' U L' D B' L Lw2 U' Rw D
*3. *D Fw2 L' Rw2 R B' Bw Rw' D2 U2 R2 Uw2 Rw Uw L2 Uw' F2 Dw' L' D2 Lw Rw' D U' Bw2 Fw2 Uw' F' D' B2 Fw Lw2 D U Rw' D2 Lw' R' Bw Dw' B L2 Uw2 B2 U Fw L2 Lw2 U R F' Rw Fw Uw2 U B2 Bw Fw F' D

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *2U L' 3U2 2F' F 2D 3U U' 3R' R2 B 2F2 2U2 2B F2 2R 3F 2D' R2 D2 U F2 D' 2L 3R 2D' L2 D2 3F2 L' 3F2 U' 2F 3R 3F2 D 2F2 L R2 B2 3F' F2 2D2 3U 2U2 L' 2R F' L' 2L' R' 2B 3R2 2D2 3U2 U2 3F 2D2 B2 U 2B' R2 3F2 D2 3U2 U2 3R' B' 2D R

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *3F D2 R2 3B R D2 3D' 3B2 3F2 U2 3R D' 2B' 3R2 R' D' 2F' 2D' 2R2 3B U2 3F2 D' F' 3U' 2U2 2R2 3F' F2 3R2 3F2 2F2 2D2 2L 2B D2 3U 3R 3U' F2 2D2 2L2 2D' 3U 3L' U' B 2U' B2 2B 3D' 2U2 F 2D' 2L 2R' 3B 3D R 2D' 2L2 2R 3U' F2 L' 2L' 3B' 3R' 2D2 F' L 2R' B2 2F 2D2 2B2 3U' 3F F 3U' 3R2 3D' L 2L2 3R2 3D2 2U2 2B' D 2B 2L F2 3L2 3B2 U 3R2 B' F' U 3F

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *F L' U' F2 B R F' R2 B U2 R2 B2 D2 R2 D2 L2 U' F2 U'
*2. *B2 D2 L2 B2 U R2 B2 D U2 R2 D2 L' D B R2 D' L' F' L B2 U'
*3. *F2 U2 F L2 B' D2 L2 U2 B' L2 R2 D L2 F' R D U2 L' B2 D2 R
*4. *B' L U2 R' L' B2 U2 D B2 R U2 L2 D2 B' R2 B R2 F2 D2 L2 D2
*5. *U' L2 D' R2 B2 D U2 L2 U B2 U' L B2 R2 U B R' F' L F D2
*6. *F2 R2 B2 U B2 D F2 U F2 U F2 R U2 B' L' U' F2 U B' D' R2
*7. *U2 L2 B2 R2 U2 B2 D R2 B2 L2 F2 L' B2 D2 B U B U2 R F2
*8. *L' F R D2 B' U2 F' D R U' F' L2 F B R2 U2 F2 R2 U2 R2 F'
*9. *U' F2 U2 L2 R2 F2 D2 L2 D' L2 R2 B' R F' L' R D R2 F R2 U'
*10. *F R2 F L2 U2 F L2 R2 B D2 F' L' B' D' F' U L B R' B R
*11. *U L2 F2 U' R2 D' B2 R2 D F2 U' L' D R' B D' U' R B2 F2 L
*12. *F2 U2 L2 R2 U' F2 U' L2 U' R2 D' F' D' U2 L U B' D2 B2 R U2
*13. *F' R2 U' B' R' L' B R' D' R F2 U2 R B2 R2 L' D2 R B2 L2
*14. *F2 U D R2 L' F' U L2 U F R F2 L F2 L F2 R2 U2 F2
*15. *R L' D R B' D2 F' U R L' B2 U2 D R2 D2 R2 B2 D R2 F2
*16. *L' F2 D R2 F' R B' D' L F' D2 F B2 U2 F U2 R2 L2 F'
*17. *D2 B2 U2 R2 U2 F U2 B' R2 B L' B U2 L' F' D' U R B' F2
*18. *F' U2 F L2 F L2 B2 D2 F D2 U L2 R' U F2 L B' U B F'
*19. *R2 D' R2 D' L2 U B2 D L2 U' L2 B' D F2 R F2 L2 U' L F' R'
*20. *B' D2 F U2 F' R2 U2 F' U2 F D' U B' L2 F' U L2 F2 R'
*21. *F D2 B2 L2 D2 L2 B' U2 F' D2 F' L U' R D' R D' B2 U' B' D'
*22. *F L2 D2 U2 B R2 F' R2 F' U2 L2 R' B2 L D' R2 U B' L R' U2
*23. *L2 U L2 D' B2 U' B2 D2 F2 D U L' F' L' U' F2 U' R' D' F' U
*24. *R' L2 D2 L' D B R2 U' L' D' R2 B2 U R2 B2 R2 D R2 L2 U
*25. *R2 D' B2 F2 L2 B2 D' L2 U L2 D' R' D F2 R' U2 F' R2 D' B2 F
*26. *D2 B2 D F2 D' R2 D2 R2 U2 F2 R2 B R2 F2 R' D U' R2 F' U F'
*27. *D2 F R2 D2 U2 F' D2 R2 B' D2 L2 U' F2 L U L2 B2 L2 R F2 U2
*28. *D2 F' U2 F L2 B' L2 F' U2 B D2 U B' D2 L R2 B2 R B2 D B2
*29. *D2 R2 D' U2 B2 U L2 R2 B2 R2 F2 R' D' F' L' R2 F2 D' B F2 D'
*30. *D' B2 L2 B2 F2 D B2 U R2 D2 U F U' B2 L2 F D F' R B' F'
*31. *R2 U2 L2 B U2 B L2 U2 F D2 L2 D B2 U L D R' B U' F R
*32. *F R2 B2 L2 D2 B' F' L2 F' R2 F D' R' B2 F' R2 U R' D B' L'
*33. *L2 R2 B2 L2 D' F2 D' F2 L2 D' L B2 D' F D' B2 R' D' B
*34. *F R B' U' L' D R F U L F R2 F2 B' R2 B L2 F' D2 R2 L2
*35. *L F B' L' U' D F' U R2 F L' F2 U2 R2 L B2 L' F2 L' U2 L
*36. *D F2 R2 D2 F2 D F2 D B2 L2 U' B' L F U' R U2 F' U' L U'
*37. *L2 B' R2 F2 U2 F U2 L2 B D2 R2 D' F R' D R2 B2 L2 F' D B
*38. *B2 U2 L' B' D R' U F B R F2 L' U2 R2 L F2 D2 F2 L' U2
*39. *L2 B D' R' F' D' R' U' F L2 F2 R2 B2 L F2 R2 B2 D2 L2
*40. *F2 U B2 L2 F2 R2 D L2 D F' U2 B F2 U' F2 D2 B R' F

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *R B2 U2 B2 R2 F2 L D2 L U' R' B D F2 D R' F' U2 R' U'
*2. *U R2 B2 D' R2 D' L2 D2 L2 U L2 B' L D2 U2 R' D2 F2 L' R2 D'
*3. *D R2 U B2 L2 U2 L2 U2 F2 U2 F2 L' B D' F' U' R B' U' R D'
*4. *F2 D2 U2 R B2 L R2 F2 R' U2 L2 F' L2 F R' U F' R' D' U F2
*5. *U2 R2 B U2 B' U2 B R2 B L2 U2 L D' F2 R' F D U' F' R F'

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *D2 F2 U R2 F2 U R2 D' L2 D' R B' U F D2 R D L2 F L'
*2. *L2 D2 F' R2 D2 F D2 B' L2 B' U2 R B2 R B F' L' B' D' L' F'
*3. *U2 L2 F' L2 U2 F L2 F R2 U2 F2 R' F D F D' L2 F2 D' L2 B
*4. *R U2 R' U2 R F2 R F2 D2 R2 F2 U' L' U' L R2 B' D R' B
*5. *R F' D B R2 U' D' F' L F' B2 U' F2 R2 U2 R2 U2 B2 U'

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *D F2 D2 B' U R' L' D' R' B D2 R2 B' U2 B R2 L2 U2 R2 D2
*2. *R F2 D2 B2 L2 D2 U2 L' D2 U2 R U' L B F2 D B L B2 F' D'
*3. *L2 F2 U F2 D' F2 U2 R2 D' L2 U2 F' U2 L' B L2 R B F U R'
*4. *U2 D' B2 U' R' F' U2 B2 R' D2 F' U2 B2 U2 R2 F2 U2 B U2 D2
*5. *B' U D' B2 L2 F' D' R D F L2 U R2 F2 D2 B2 U F2 L2 D F2

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *L B2 L U2 B2 U2 R2 D2 U2 F2 L F R B' L D' F2 R' D2 U F

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *U F R' U' R F' R2 F'
*3. *D2 F R2 F2 D2 U2 F U2 B' U2 L2 R' U B L2 D' B U L' B' U2
*4. *F2 U Fw L2 B L2 Rw2 R Uw2 R Uw L2 U2 L' D Rw' Uw' Rw2 U Rw R U2 L2 Rw R' D Uw2 U2 Rw B' L2 Uw2 L' B Fw2 F2 Uw2 F L R2

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *F2 R' U F' R' F U' R2 F2 U'
*3. *R2 D B2 R2 B2 U2 L2 D' F2 D U' L' F U2 B2 L B2 R' D2 B U'
*4. *Rw' D2 B' Fw2 F U L R Uw U2 Rw R2 Fw' R' F Rw Uw' B2 U' B2 R2 B' Uw' L' R' Uw2 R B' D2 R' F' R2 Uw2 Rw U Rw Fw' L2 B D2
*5. *L R' D L D' Rw2 Fw' L Rw' Bw Dw' Uw' U F2 Lw2 Rw B2 F L2 B' Bw2 Uw Lw' D' Uw' B' Bw2 Lw2 R2 Uw' R U' L' F2 D' Lw2 B Bw' Fw Uw2 Lw' Dw' L2 Bw2 Rw B Fw' F Lw' Dw' Rw B D2 Uw Fw' D2 Bw2 F Lw2 B'

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=-5,d=1 / dUdU u=-5,d=-5 / ddUU u=0,d=-2 / UdUd u=4,d=2 / dUUU u=-4 / UdUU u=-1 / UUUd u=-1 / UUdU u=-3 / UUUU u=-5 / dddd d=-3 / dUdU
*2. *UUdd u=6,d=2 / dUdU u=-3,d=0 / ddUU u=3,d=4 / UdUd u=6,d=-2 / dUUU u=0 / UdUU u=-5 / UUUd u=-1 / UUdU u=6 / UUUU u=-2 / dddd d=0 / ddUd
*3. *UUdd u=-1,d=-5 / dUdU u=-4,d=-3 / ddUU u=4,d=-2 / UdUd u=-3,d=0 / dUUU u=1 / UdUU u=-1 / UUUd u=2 / UUdU u=-5 / UUUU u=-3 / dddd d=3 / Uddd
*4. *UUdd u=-5,d=4 / dUdU u=-5,d=6 / ddUU u=6,d=0 / UdUd u=-2,d=-5 / dUUU u=-1 / UdUU u=-2 / UUUd u=-2 / UUdU u=3 / UUUU u=1 / dddd d=0 / dUUU
*5. *UUdd u=5,d=-4 / dUdU u=5,d=4 / ddUU u=-3,d=2 / UdUd u=-1,d=-3 / dUUU u=1 / UdUU u=-1 / UUUd u=-4 / UUdU u=-3 / UUUU u=6 / dddd d=-1 / dUdU

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
*2. *R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
*3. *R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
*4. *R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
*5. *R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'

*PyraMinx*
*1. *U' B L B' R' B' U B L l' r u
*2. *L U' L B' R U L' B' L' l r b u'
*3. *U L' B' L R B U L' l' r'
*4. *R U' B' L B' R B' L l r b u'
*5. *U' B' L R B R' U' L l b'

*Square-1*
*1. *(3, -1) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (1, 4) / (3, 0) / (2, -4) / (4, 1) / (-1, 0) / (3, 3) / (-1, 0) / (0, 2) / (-2, 0) /
*2. *(1, 0) / (0, 3) / (2, -1) / (6, 3) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (4, 1) / (-3, 0) / (-4, -4) / (0, 1) / (-3, -3) / (-2, 5) / (4, 0) / (-4, 4)
*3. *(-5, -3) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (0, 3) / (5, -1) / (3, 0) / (-5, 1) / (-4, -1) / (4, 1) / (-4, 0) / (-3, -3) / (-4, 0) /
*4. *(0, -1) / (4, 1) / (-1, 5) / (-2, 1) / (0, -3) / (-1, 2) / (1, -2) / (-1, 5) / (-5, 4) / (6, 0) / (5, 0) / (0, 3) / (1, 0) / (0, 4) / (2, 0) / (-3, 0)
*5. *(1, 0) / (-1, 2) / (1, -2) / (2, -1) / (1, 4) / (-3, -3) / (-4, 5) / (0, 4) / (3, 0) / (1, 0) / (4, 0) / (2, 0) / (-4, -3)

*Skewb*
*1. *D' L' R' U' D' U
*2. *R L' D R' U' R D' R L
*3. *U' L' D U D' R U' L' U'
*4. *D' R U L' R L' D
*5. *L' R D' U R U D' R


----------



## DuffyEdge (Apr 23, 2013)

*2x2* - (6.46), 8.21, 9.62, (10.32), 7.69 = *8.51*
*3x3* - (16.93), 17.44, (25.71), 20.76, 22.49 = *20.23*
*4x4* - 1:43.06, (1:20.51), (2:09.42), 1:54.75, 1:28.56 = *1:42.12*
*5x5* - 3:05.76, 3:03.59, 2:58.79, (3:20.62), (2:45.30) = *3:02.71*
*6x6* - 6:02.62, (5:22.42), 5:25.46, (8:31.63), 6:24.78 = *5:57.62*
*2x2 BLD* - 1:00.52, DNF, DNF = *1:00.52*
*3x3 BLD* - DNF, 3:23.63, DNF = *3:23.63*
*OH* - (51.37), 49.99, 45.49, 43.47, (39.32) = *46.32*
*Feet* - 2:46.77, 2:38.44, 3:54.71, (3:57.89), (2:34.66) = *3:06.64*
*2-4 Relay* - *2:13.26*
*2-5 Relay* - *4:50.58*
*Clock* - 25.77, (32.21), 30.03, (25.67), 28.28 = *28.03*
*Pyraminx* - (16.51), 19.07, 18.32, 18.97, (19.50) = *18.79*


----------



## khoavo12 (Apr 23, 2013)

2x2: (5.74), (7.62), 6.32, 5.87, 5.89 = 6.02

3x3: 16.40, (14.77), 17.10, (17.15), 16.35 = 16.62

4x4: 1:05.27, 1:15.84, 1:08.15, (1:04.21), (1:21.07) = 1:09.75

5x5: (2:58.65), 3:10.13, (3:19.68), 3:06.35, 3:09.15 = 3:08.54

2-3-4 relay: 1:41.94

2-3-4-5 relay: 4:43.61


----------



## TP (Apr 23, 2013)

*2x2:* (16.77,) 10.14, 10.36, 13.62, (4.21) = *11.57*
*3x3:* 28.14, (30.26,) (24.81,) 24.81, 27.80 = *26.91*
*4x4:* (1:44.90,) 1:41.69, 1:43.27, (1:30.20,) 1:38.24 = *1:41.05*
*5x5:* 3:41.79, (3:27.43,) 3:29.52, (4:13.89,) 3:37.49 = *3:36.25*
*6x6:* 9:23.58 DNF 8:55.43 DNF DNS = *DNF*
*7x7:* (12:56.86) 12:21.33 (10:29.48) 11:24.18 11:36.95 = *11:47.49*
*OH:* 1:01.48, 1:16.73, (1:25.81,) 1:04.07, (57.78) = *1:07.43*
*2-4 Relay:* *2:41.35*
*2-5 Relay:* *6:21.21*
*Megaminx:* (4:41.54,) 4:04.76, 3:46.34, (3:37.78,) 4:10.94 = *4:00.68*
*Pyraminx:* 13.22, 13.67, (16.71,) 16.61, (12.75) = *14.50*

First relays I´ve ever done.

Got a new Megaminx, white instead of stickerless which gave me a lousy average. Still, the cube has potential.


----------



## SirWaffle (Apr 23, 2013)

*2x2* 7.19, 4.57, 7.94, 4.72, 5.46 = *5.79* 
*3x3*14.81, 17.23, 15.69, 12.89, 19.59 = *15.91* 
*4x4* 55.54, 59.89, 58.55, 57.04, 58.92 = *58.17*
*5x5* 1:52.25, 1:58.98, 1:46.15, 1:55.00, 1:58.62 = *1:55.29*
*6x6* 4:16.06, 3:54.42, 4:28.81, 4:22.02, 4:07.90 = *4:15.33*
*2x2 BLD* 1:33.89, 1:27.25,DNF = *1:27.25*
*OH* 49.74, 52.87, 42.12, 33.74, 40.41= *44.09 *
*2-4 Relay*= *1:25.82* 
*2-5 Relay* = *3:34.26 *
*PyraMinx* 15.77, 17.24, 12.00, 19.22, 18.90= *17.30 *
*Square-1* 1:27.03, 1:06.41, 1:12.71, 1:31.03, 52.58 = *1:15.38*


----------



## Bobo (Apr 23, 2013)

*2x2:*3.76, 3.00, 3.22, 3.23, 1.96 = 3.15
*3x3:*13.62, 13.66, 11.84, 14.01, 14.97 = 13.76


----------



## MarcelP (Apr 23, 2013)

*2x2x2*: (10.27) 10.71 10.97 (12.28) 10.78 = *10.82*
*3X3X3*: (23.69) 24.25 (28.52) 26.82 26.72 = *25.93*
*4X4X4*: 3:48.66 5:24.82 (3:12.01) (5:34.10) 04:54.06 = *4:42.51*
*3X3X3* Fewest moves = 54


Spoiler



Scramble L B2 L U2 B2 U2 R2 D2 U2 F2 L F R B' L D' F2 R' D2 U F

L F'D'U'L2 U L2 // 2 x 2 x 2 Speudo block
L' pre move to fix pseudo block
F L F2 L' F // 2 X 2 X 3
B' R2 B // 3rd F2L
U F R' F' //Last cross piece
U R'U R U'B U B'// complete F2L 28 moves total
OLL // 12 moves, too disappointed about solution to write down
PLL // 14 V-perm, ditto


*5X5X5*: 18:47.91 DN DNS DNS DNS = *DNF*


----------



## Schmidt (Apr 23, 2013)

@MarcelP: Why do you only solve 4 4x4's? It is not the first time I've seen it.
And nice to see that you are back to a more "normal" 3x3x3 time


----------



## PianoCube (Apr 23, 2013)

*2x2:* (11.19), 8.20, 6.76, 6.05, (3.88) = *7.00*
*3x3:* 17.00, (20.43), 20.04, (16.63), 17.08 = *18.04*
*4x4:* 1:38.50, 1:41.00, 1:34.53, (1:27.72), (2:14.19) = *1:38.01*
*2BLD:* 58.75, 38.02, 1:17.49 = *38.02*
*3BLD:* 3:08.66, 3:36.55, DNF = *3:08.66*
*4BLD:* 22:52, DNS, DNS = *22:52*
*Multi BLD: 3/4 26:02.26*
*3x3 OH:* 31.51, (30.61), 30.81, (34.45), 32.25 = *31.52*
*3x3 Feet:* 2:14.98, (4:12.63), (2:00.13), 2:06.82, 2:03.73 = *2:08.51*
*2x2 + 3x3 + 4x4 relay: 2:28.39*
*Pyraminx:* (11.35), 20.86, 13.06, (21.16), 11.54 = *15.15*
*Skewb:* 39.04, (27.01), 34.88, 34.88 (39.09) = *36.27*


Yess! 4BLD success!
And PB 4x4 single, 2BLD single and skewb single and average.


----------



## Sir E Brum (Apr 24, 2013)

*2x2:* (7.07), 6.98, 5.46, 5.85, (5.13) = *6.10*
*3x3:* 21.80, (21.72), (23.09), 22.42, 21.85 = *22.02*
*3x3 OH:* (58.99), 45.64, 44.31, 56.01, (36.40) = *48.65* First solve CFOP. The rest ZZ.

*2x2 + 3x3 + 4x4 relay: 3:29.91*


----------



## Dene (Apr 25, 2013)

*3x3:* 16.84, (17.17), 16.24, (14.00), 16.13 = 16.40
*4x4:* (59.49), (1:10.93), 1:07.37, 1:03.99, 1:02.65 = 1:04.67
*5x5:* 1:40.00, (2:21.10), (1:30.54), 1:49.96, 1:43.58 = 1:44.51
*6x6:* 3:27.27, (3:21.55), 3:31.76, (3:56.37), 3:36.65 = 3:31.89
*7x7:* (5:04.37), 5:18.88, 5:18.52, (5:36.80), 5:19.62 = 5:19.01
*OH:* 27.19, 33.88, 31.35, (23.38), (59.08) = 30.81
*Megaminx:* (1:38.35), 2:00.42, 1:51.30, 1:55.30, (2:18.36) = 1:55.67
*Pyraminx:* 12.13, 13.31, 14.61, (15.83), (9.02) = 13.35
*Square-1:* 20.82, 22.24, (18.11), 23.05, (31.99) = 22.04

At least megaminx and sq1 went ok. >.<


----------



## SittingDeath (Apr 25, 2013)

2x2
Average: 10.51

1. 9.06
2. 14.66
3. 12.16
4. 9.01
5. 10.30

3x3
Average: 28.93

1. 25.36
2. 32.57
3. 31.84
4. 26.43
5. 28.52

3x3 OH
Avarage: 1:28.72 really bad. Usually get about 1:15.xy on avg 12 -_-

1. 1:16.52
2. 1:29.81
3. 1:33.70
4. 1:32.33
5. 1:24.01

Gonna try to do some more later today


----------



## JianhanC (Apr 25, 2013)

2x2: 9.21, 8.37, 8.79, 5.74, 3.08 = 7.63
3x3: 11.87, 12.44, 15.82, 13.74, 15.17 = 13.78
4x4: 45.69, 51.70, 1:03.00, 48.32, 52.78 = 50.93
5x5: 1:39.57, 1:40.56, 1:32.02, 1:36.16, 1:27.22 = 1:35.92 sh*t
6x6: 3:08.36, 3:34.19, 3:13.60, 3:23.07, 3:04.98 = 3:15.01
7x7:
OH: 26.31, 17.09, 25.15, 26.44, 24.82 = 25.43
megaminx: 1:13.97, 1:20.08, 1:26.41, 1:15.11, 1:25.43 = 1:20.21
2-4: 1:32.82 2x2 and 3x3 PLL skip, but failed 4x4. today is truly the day of misfortunes.
2-5: 2:44.97
3bld: DNF(2:27.05), DNF(2:22.12), DNF(3:36.59) = DNF
mbld: 1/3 in 23:25

f**king terrible


----------



## MarcelP (Apr 25, 2013)

Schmidt said:


> @MarcelP: Why do you only solve 4 4x4's? It is not the first time I've seen it.
> And nice to see that you are back to a more "normal" 3x3x3 time



Søren, what do you mean about the 4 X 4? You mean the missing 'x' ? I am just not that accurate in the postings. My Internet explorer has big troubles editing in the quick reply. Because there is a spell checker running it messes up my typing. Some characters I do type, but IE does not pick them up because it is too busy doing spell checking...

Yeah, about the 3 X 3 X 3 times.. LOL It's not as good as last week, but... for me these are awsome times..  I will add FMC tomorrow or so. Try if I can beat my 32 score of last week..


----------



## SittingDeath (Apr 25, 2013)

MarcelP said:


> Søren, what do you mean about the 4 X 4? You mean the missing 'x' ?



I think he meant that you only posted 4 times on 4x4 not 5


----------



## cmhardw (Apr 25, 2013)

*5x5x5BLD:* 16:45.15 DNS DNS


----------



## Schmidt (Apr 25, 2013)

SittingDeath said:


> I think he meant that you only posted 4 times on 4x4 not 5



That is it!


----------



## MarcelP (Apr 25, 2013)

Ah, now I get it. It's simply me messing up. When I copy and paste from Puzzle timer the format is different than what it needs to be. Believe me, I do 5 solves.. LOL


----------



## sz35 (Apr 26, 2013)

FMC: B' L' D' R' L2 D' U' F' U2 F R' U L U' R U L' F2 L2 F L2 F' L' F U2 F' U' L U' L2 (30) 



Spoiler



Scramble: L B2 L U2 B2 U2 R2 D2 U2 F2 L F R B' L D' F2 R' D2 U F

2x2x2: B' L' D' R' L2 D'
On inverse with pre-moves F D L2 R D L B:
2x2x3: L2 U L' U F
F2L-1: U2 F' L F L2 F' L2 F
L3C: F U' F' U2 F U F'

B' L' D' R' L2 D' U' F' U2 F U * F2 L2 F L2 F' L' F U2 F' U' L U' L2
*: U' R' U L U' R U L'


----------



## mycube (Apr 27, 2013)

i can't believe it -.- please delete the account of Nader Youssef (Speedcuby) or do something about this. He did it again, he just used the inverse scramble as solution -.-

1st place	21	Nader Youssef (Speedcuby) F' U' D2 R F2 D L' B R' F' L' F2 U2 D2 R2 U2 B2 U2 L' B2 L'


----------



## cc9tough (Apr 28, 2013)

*2x2:* 7.14, 7.64, 7.08, (7.68), (4.38) Avg. =*7.28*
*3x3: *24.93, (19.67), 19.75, (28.10), 22.53 Avg. = *22.40*
*4x4:* 1:45.02, 1:43.49, (1:36.46), 1:38.23, (1:52.46) Avg. = *1:42.25*
*5x5:* (3:40.36), 3:28.20, (3:20.49), 3:34.56, 3:21.55 Avg. = *3:28.10*
*2x2 BLD:* 2:40.11, *1:50.52*, 1:51.03
*3x3 OH:* 50.24, (40.15), (58.42), 44.96, 51.77 Avg. = *48.99*
*3x3 Match the Scramble:* (2:34.73), (2:52.42), 2:47.34, 2:39.46, 2:51.94 Avg. =*2:46.25*
*2-3-4 Relay: 2:17.75*
*2-3-4-5 Relay: 5:40.39*
*Magic:* (3.14), 2.49, 2.81, (2.37), 2.55 Avg. = *2.62*
*Megaminx:* (2:35.35), 2:51.80, (3:18.80), 3:13.18, 2:41.56 Avg. = *2:55.51*
*Pyraminx:* 13.11, 14.65, 13.19, (16.31), (10.12) Avg. = *13.65*
*Square-1: *1:05.76, 59.11, 58.25, 57.84, 1:03.13 Avg. = *1:00.16*
*FMC: 56*


Spoiler



(R U’ B’ L2 B L’ F’ L’)(B2 U R’ U’ R B R’ U’ R2 F R’ F’) B’ R B’ R’ U R’ U’ R2 B R’ B’ R2 B U R’ U’ B’ U R2 U2 R’ U2 R’ U2 R2 U B’ D B’ U2 B D’ B’ U2 B2 R’


----------



## DuLe (Apr 28, 2013)

*2x2x2:* 6.26, 6.34, 5.64, (6.77), (3.43) = *6.08*
*3x3x3:* (20.37), 20.18, 19.42, (15.46), 20.35 = *19.98*
*4x4x4:* (1:29.90), 1:30.24, (1:45.62), 1:30.67, 1:43.91 = *1:34.94*
*5x5x5:* (3:28.17), (3:06.44), 3:11.83, 3:22.63, 3:11.55 = *3:15.34*
*3x3x3 BLD:* (4:39.84), 3:05.63, (3:58.41) = *3:05.63*
*3x3x3 OH:* 45.00, (37.12), 47.54, (51.22), 50.20 = *47.58*
*3x3x3 FT:* (3:12.55), (4:04.01), 3:32.87, 3:21.17, 3:38.07 = *3:30.70*
*3x3x3 MTS:* 1:15.89, (1:29.06), (1:08.11), 1:20.73, 1:23.42 = *1:20.01*
*3x3x3 FM:* *36*
*2+3+4:* *2:04.33*
*2+3+4+5:* *5:42.81*
*Magic:* 4.86, 4.56, (6.90), 4.60, (4.39) = *4.67*
*Master Magic:* 8.80, (10.20), 9.25, 9.58, (7.90) = *9.21*
*Megaminx:* 3:08.07, (3:47.56), 3:26.17, (2:54.42), 3:39.62 = *3:24.62*
*Pyraminx:* 7.84, (8.68), 6.21, (6.10), 6.42 = *6.82*


----------



## Cubenovice (Apr 29, 2013)

*4x4x4 Blindfolded:* DNF (14:11.36)

first full attempt in ages, off by 5 centers???


----------



## aisukuriimu (Apr 30, 2013)

2x2: (56.82), 35.89, 56.42, (18.16), 32.02 = 41.11
3x3: (1:28.86), 1:22.20, !:16.76, (1:07.32), 1:17.95 = 1:18.97


----------



## MatsBergsten (Apr 30, 2013)

Preliminary result (this comp does not close until the next is up)

*2x2x2*(33)

 2.25 antoineccantin
 2.91 CuberMan
 3.15 Bobo
 3.96 riley
 3.99 Iggy
 4.04 Neo63
 4.46 FinnGamer
 4.74 yuxuibbs
 5.43 kalyk
 5.79 SirWaffle
 6.00 Lid
 6.03 khoavo12
 6.08 ryanj92
 6.08 DuLe
 6.10 Sir E Brum
 6.27 bacyril
 6.95 Trondhat
 7.00 PianoCube
 7.11 bh13
 7.11 Schmidt
 7.29 cc9tough
 7.63 JianhanC
 8.17 blairubik
 8.51 DuffyEdge
 9.02 Mikel
 9.04 Gordon
 10.26 Rubicon
 10.51 SittingDeath
 10.82 MarcelP
 11.34 hfsdo
 11.37 TP
 15.73 MatsBergsten
 41.44 aisukuriimu
*3x3x3 *(38)

 10.02 antoineccantin
 11.05 riley
 11.45 Lapinsavant
 11.62 CuberMan
 13.76 Bobo
 13.78 JianhanC
 13.91 FinnGamer
 14.24 yuxuibbs
 15.87 Iggy
 16.28 SirWaffle
 16.40 Dene
 16.50 Neo63
 16.62 khoavo12
 17.82 cxinlee
 17.97 Lid
 18.04 PianoCube
 18.23 Speedcuby
 18.39 blairubik
 18.92 kalyk
 19.13 Mikel
 19.94 bacyril
 19.98 DuLe
 20.22 bh13
 20.23 DuffyEdge
 22.00 Trondhat
 22.02 Sir E Brum
 22.17 Schmidt
 22.40 cc9tough
 24.26 ryanj92
 25.93 MarcelP
 26.02 lemakk
 26.92 TP
 28.93 SittingDeath
 31.01 Gordon
 31.17 hfsdo
 32.72 MatsBergsten
 37.10 zhanchi kid
 1:19.71 aisukuriimu
*4x4x4*(24)

 45.94 Lapinsavant
 46.21 CuberMan
 48.80 antoineccantin
 50.93 JianhanC
 58.17 SirWaffle
 1:01.29 FinnGamer
 1:04.67 Dene
 1:04.97 Iggy
 1:09.75 khoavo12
 1:12.64 Neo63
 1:12.88 Lid
 1:18.54 bacyril
 1:18.85 yuxuibbs
 1:29.49 bh13
 1:34.94 DuLe
 1:38.01 PianoCube
 1:41.07 TP
 1:42.12 DuffyEdge
 1:42.25 cc9tough
 2:00.69 Schmidt
 2:31.16 MatsBergsten
 2:35.19 hfsdo
 4:42.51 MarcelP
 DNF blairubik
*5x5x5*(20)

 1:24.83 Lapinsavant
 1:28.12 antoineccantin
 1:31.43 CuberMan
 1:35.92 JianhanC
 1:44.51 Dene
 1:47.13 Divineskulls
 1:55.29 SirWaffle
 1:58.42 FinnGamer
 2:01.64 Iggy
 2:14.92 bacyril
 2:24.94 Lid
 2:35.44 yuxuibbs
 3:02.71 DuffyEdge
 3:08.54 khoavo12
 3:15.34 DuLe
 3:28.10 cc9tough
 3:36.27 TP
 4:08.82 bh13
 5:08.73 MatsBergsten
 DNF MarcelP
*6x6x6*(10)

 3:15.01 JianhanC
 3:31.89 Dene
 3:37.07 bacyril
 3:38.21 Lapinsavant
 4:15.33 SirWaffle
 4:49.14 yuxuibbs
 5:00.60 Lid
 5:57.62 DuffyEdge
12:19.33 MatsBergsten
 DNF TP
*7x7x7*(5)

 4:54.84 bacyril
 5:19.01 Dene
 8:12.74 Lid
11:47.49 TP
 DNF MatsBergsten
*3x3 one handed*(23)

 15.43 antoineccantin
 17.86 CuberMan
 22.18 yuxuibbs
 24.80 riley
 25.43 JianhanC
 25.45 Lid
 30.81 Dene
 31.52 PianoCube
 32.30 FinnGamer
 36.03 Iggy
 39.81 Mikel
 44.09 SirWaffle
 46.32 DuffyEdge
 46.52 blairubik
 47.58 DuLe
 48.65 Sir E Brum
 48.99 cc9tough
 49.46 Speedcuby
 51.40 bh13
 58.03 bacyril
 1:00.82 Schmidt
 1:07.43 TP
 1:25.02 SittingDeath
*3x3 with feet*(4)

 52.27 antoineccantin
 2:08.51 PianoCube
 3:06.64 DuffyEdge
 3:30.70 DuLe
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(6)

 20.38 Iggy
 27.89 MatsBergsten
 38.02 PianoCube
 1:00.52 DuffyEdge
 1:27.25 SirWaffle
 1:50.52 cc9tough
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(11)

 42.72 riley
 59.56 Iggy
 1:29.50 blairubik
 1:44.32 MatsBergsten
 1:48.39 CuberMan
 2:06.13 okayama
 3:05.63 DuLe
 3:08.66 PianoCube
 3:20.60 bacyril
 3:23.63 DuffyEdge
 DNF JianhanC
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(3)

 6:33.72 MatsBergsten
22:52.00 PianoCube
 DNF Iggy
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(3)

16:45.15 cmhardw
 DNF okayama
 DNF MatsBergsten
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(1)

 DNF MatsBergsten
*7x7x7 Blindfolded *(1)

 DNF MatsBergsten
*3x3 Multi blind*(4)

2/2 (12:08)  bacyril
3/4 (26:02)  PianoCube
3/5 (22:19)  MatsBergsten
1/3 (23:25)  JianhanC
*3x3 Match the scramble*(2)

 1:20.01 DuLe
 2:46.25 cc9tough
*2-3-4 Relay*(17)

 1:09.75 riley
 1:16.30 FinnGamer
 1:25.82 SirWaffle
 1:26.90 Iggy
 1:32.82 JianhanC
 1:41.94 khoavo12
 1:47.55 yuxuibbs
 1:55.45 bh13
 2:04.33 DuLe
 2:13.26 DuffyEdge
 2:17.75 cc9tough
 2:28.39 PianoCube
 2:29.80 Schmidt
 2:41.35 TP
 2:41.48 Rubicon
 3:29.91 Sir E Brum
 3:35.81 MatsBergsten
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(15)

 2:43.97 Lapinsavant
 2:44.97 JianhanC
 3:31.55 FinnGamer
 3:34.26 SirWaffle
 3:42.09 Iggy
 4:01.15 bacyril
 4:40.41 yuxuibbs
 4:43.61 khoavo12
 4:50.58 DuffyEdge
 5:40.39 cc9tough
 5:42.81 DuLe
 5:52.20 bh13
 6:21.21 TP
 8:19.55 hfsdo
 9:09.51 MatsBergsten
*Magic*(4)

 1.14 yuxuibbs
 2.62 cc9tough
 3.17 Gordon
 4.67 DuLe
*Master Magic*(3)

 3.70 yuxuibbs
 9.21 DuLe
 12.47 Gordon
*Skewb*(3)

 21.18 Schmidt
 36.27 PianoCube
 59.86 bacyril
*Clock*(6)

 8.70 ryanj92
 9.31 Iggy
 10.06 Perff
 27.83 Schmidt
 28.03 DuffyEdge
 56.11 Rubicon
*Pyraminx*(15)

 6.82 DuLe
 6.99 Lapinsavant
 7.26 Iggy
 7.74 bacyril
 7.85 bh13
 10.69 yuxuibbs
 11.67 Lid
 13.15 Schmidt
 13.35 Dene
 13.65 cc9tough
 14.30 Speedcuby
 14.50 TP
 15.15 PianoCube
 17.30 SirWaffle
 18.79 DuffyEdge
*Megaminx*(9)

 1:20.21 JianhanC
 1:55.67 Dene
 1:55.86 bacyril
 2:02.21 Lid
 2:18.18 Lapinsavant
 2:55.51 cc9tough
 3:24.62 DuLe
 3:56.11 FinnGamer
 4:00.68 TP
*Square-1*(9)

 21.08 Neo63
 22.04 Dene
 23.18 Lid
 24.74 kalyk
 32.61 lemakk
 35.64 bacyril
 54.23 Iggy
 1:00.16 cc9tough
 1:15.38 SirWaffle
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(10)

26 guusrs
26 okayama
30 sz35
36 DuLe
41 Lid
41 FinnGamer
46 bh13
54 MarcelP
55 Gordon
56 cc9tough

*Contest results*

211 Iggy
197 JianhanC
180 FinnGamer
175 SirWaffle
175 bacyril
175 Lid
174 yuxuibbs
167 DuLe
161 antoineccantin
160 CuberMan
154 Dene
148 Lapinsavant
139 PianoCube
131 riley
124 DuffyEdge
124 cc9tough
121 MatsBergsten
114 bh13
110 khoavo12
92 Neo63
81 TP
74 Schmidt
70 Bobo
70 blairubik
60 kalyk
53 Sir E Brum
50 Mikel
44 MarcelP
44 ryanj92
42 Speedcuby
36 Trondhat
35 Gordon
32 okayama
28 cxinlee
25 hfsdo
22 SittingDeath
20 Divineskulls
20 guusrs
20 lemakk
18 sz35
17 Rubicon
12 cmhardw
7 aisukuriimu
6 Perff
5 zhanchi kid


----------



## DuffyEdge (Apr 30, 2013)

You forgot me !


----------



## MatsBergsten (Apr 30, 2013)

DuffyEdge said:


> You forgot me !


Very sorry, I thought I fixed that error. Now you're in.


----------



## cc9tough (Apr 30, 2013)

When you say preliminary, does that mean this week's point totals carry over to next week's?


----------



## MatsBergsten (May 1, 2013)

cc9tough said:


> When you say preliminary, does that mean this week's point totals carry over to next week's?


Oh no, not at all. I meant that the competition is still open so more results may be added and change the result.


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 2, 2013)

Sorry to be so late - I had some family issues that kept me away for a bit. I'll try to get the new one up now.


----------

